# I want to be a CCL



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Well I have pretty much decided, my desire for the future is to be a CCL. Crazy Chihuahua Lady :daisy:
My 16 yo daughter told me she also would like to be one in the future.  So happy to hear that! Haha  Nothing would make me happier than to have a lot of chihuahuas all playing together and cuddling together in one little bed.
Watching them run around with their zoomies and playing tug of war etc. Laying on the top of the back of the couch watching every move made outside by car or person and "sounding the alarm" when they see it.  heehee.
Pretty sure this is not hubbies dream for the future, but it will be..i'll see to that!:coolwink: If he knows what's good for him. :evil:


----------



## BrutusTheGirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Hehe sounds like fun! I wonder if it would actually be like that. I have five dogs and they fight over NOTHING, and pee everywhere, and BARK at every person that walks by (And we live on Main Street in my town!) You've made me curious haha That bed idea would be so cute!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

GO GIRL ! my idea of heaven,if that's what you want go for it!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I already consider myself one  at least I think my neighbors surely do..LOL


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

That is my idea of heaven. People think I am nuts when I tell them that I am happiest home with my dogs but its true. If I could have a housefull I would but right now 3 plus my african grey parrot and my 14 yr old son is my limit.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Hummm, there's probably quite a few on here that already qualify for ccl. BUT that's only because non-chi people don't realize what they're missing. And alot of us who don't have enough chi's to be called that yet are trying to get there, including me. heehee


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

For the past two weeks, I've had an internal battle every single day to prevent myself from going to a nearby shelter. A Chi 'hoarder' of sorts had all of her dogs taken from her, and it has taken everything I've got to keep from going to look at them - I know if I do, I won't come home empty handed. I've got a thing for rescues, and I've got a thing for Chihuahuas, and in this area, it's a dangerous combination. 

So, yes, I could easily join your club...I may start my own charter one day soon, and my husband won't even blink if I do...He's in love with them, too.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

soo glad i can get on here with other compulsive chi hoarders and chi hoarder wanna be's and talk about these things. lol :laughing8:


----------



## DesertDoll (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm jealous! I want to be a CCL!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ha ha welcome to the family


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Definitely a worthy goal! How many do I need to join??


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

lol  I'd say 4 would be min. requirement.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I already get grief for saying I have two!

I think i'm content with my two, though I have considered getting a longcoat, I think I would rather a "yard dog" when we move into a home, at least one big enough to be enjoyed and roughhoused by kids rather than my semi-fragile chis.

I grew up with a big dog though so i'm biased.

GL on CCL Title!


----------



## ChiChi's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

My 3 make enough noise for 6! Does that count??!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheryl, Me thinks I am a "charter" member..lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

chideb said:


> Cheryl, Me thinks I am a "charter" member..lol


:laughing9: heehee! You and a couple others. 
Cracked me up that my daughter wants to have a houseful of chis when she gets older. lol

Amanda: I have a big dog and I have had a greyhound as well. I loved them but i have to say the tinyness has won me over. They don't take up as much room, they're more cuddly, everythings cheaper for tiny dogs..and you can wash them in the sink!!!! WINNER!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

cherper said:


> lol  I'd say 4 would be min. requirement.


GREAT answer!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I know right!?


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

you will be joining my club then only 8 chihuahuas at the moment as we have pet homed a couple of our girls x
oh and 3 great danes x


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

id love to be a ccl!! i seriously think that when the time comes i move out of my flat into a house i will be a ccl! all i need is a garden


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

mad dog woman said:


> you will be joining my club then only 8 chihuahuas at the moment as we have pet homed a couple of our girls x
> oh and 3 great danes x


oh ur my kinda person!! i would love lots of chihuahua`s!! id love to welcome a chihuahua into our home that needs a forever home


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

amyalina25 said:


> oh ur my kinda person!! i would love lots of chihuahua`s!! id love to welcome a chihuahua into our home that needs a forever home


we occasionally rehome but we don't advertise them sometimes the right person just comes along and we will offer them a dog that we feel is right for them we don't sell them either so that no matter what our circumstances even if we are totally skint we don't have to buy them back if things go wrong in the future. [they are on permanent loan] the 2 we have just rehomed were a tiny girl too small to breed because they had just lost their old dog and they were lonely and we felt our girl would thrive on all the spoiling and 1-1 attention there.... and another girl that had become the weak one in the pack and she got picked on a lot. We hate to let them go but sometimes their needs outweigh ours.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

mad dog woman said:


> we occasionally rehome but we don't advertise them sometimes the right person just comes along and we will offer them a dog that we feel is right for them we don't sell them either so that no matter what our circumstances even if we are totally skint we don't have to buy them back if things go wrong in the future. [they are on permanent loan] the 2 we have just rehomed were a tiny girl too small to breed because they had just lost their old dog and they were lonely and we felt our girl would thrive on all the spoiling and 1-1 attention there.... and another girl that had become the weak one in the pack and she got picked on a lot. We hate to let them go but sometimes their needs outweigh ours.











Sending you a huge hug of admiration and appreciation! Deb


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

chideb said:


> Sending you a huge hug of admiration and appreciation! Deb


aww thankyou how nice x


----------

